# Official sowo '13 fs/wtb thread



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Get your deals lined up! 

I have a complete mk2 aero front end $100
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6010861-fs-full-aero-set-up

And a mk2 jetta rear big bumper skin. $30 

I'll be looking for a headliner for a mk2 gti with a sunroof 

Pm me if interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Got a 1.8t brand new oil pan for sale, not a hyrbid. $50


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

WTB: Cupra R lip
FS: OEM Prefacelifted Audi a3 taillights lightly smoked http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6012350-FS-Lightly-Smoke-OEM-Taillights $100 OBO
FS: OEM MKV VW rabbit floor mats (brand new.still in packaging) $10 - SOLD
FS: MKV trunk parcel shelf (used, no longer have a MKV) $10 - SOLD


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

i have a set of orange salad shooters i will take with me if someone is serisously interested. 150 for them.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s.-16x8.5-all-around.&p=81512545#post81512545


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a set of 2012 Heritage wheels with only test-drive miles on them. No tires, $600 obo.

hope to hear from someone!


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

WTB - MKIV GLI tail lights


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

WTB - mkv dash tray with rubber insert. 

Nexus 4 - Tapatalk 2


----------



## evorabbit (Jan 2, 2007)

*mk1 flakes*

Wtb decent set of snowflakes 14" lmk thanks


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

MadChef95 said:


> I have a set of 2012 Heritage wheels with only test-drive miles on them. No tires, $600 obo.
> 
> hope to hear from someone!


bolt pattern? offset?


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

5x112, offset of 43


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

I will have MK4 .:R32
Foam Tire insert with all tools excepet Plastic Lug nut Puller (Wire Hook)-$100
Stock Monsoon Radio-CD,Cassette, AM&FM-$75
Stock 6 Disk CD Changer-$50
DBP Front Liscense Plate Mount-$25

Open for trades also!


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

rich65vwbus said:


> Foam Tire insert with all tools except Plastic Lug nut Puller (Wire Hook)-$100


I have a few if you want to complete your insert..


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I will have a set of MK4 B&G coils, maybe about 6k on them.

Mason tech great plates (mk4)

Newsouth boost gauge

20th cluster with SKC

rear neuspeed sway bar

rear 3/2/G caliper carriers (no calipers)

All red MK4 golf/gti tails. 

Maybe other stuff, I'll update as appropriate

All stuff will be available to see and pick up at the Apex Tuning booth, it will be next to Uni.


----------



## 72aircooled (Jul 25, 2011)

I figured I'd make one big for sale thread for stuff I no longer need some of which is bulky to ship that I can bring to SOWO. Pics will follow as I don't have them on my iPad or if you pm me with a number I can text them. Prices will be for SOWO pick-up. If anyone is interested and not going to SOWO I'm willing to ship as long as buyer pays actual shipping charges within the continental US

-blizzaks 235/45-17 8/32 or better tread depth $200









-RNS clone. eBay knock off that I bought slightly used from a vortex member. This thing does a ton of stuff but I'm not good with wiring or audio so I put my rcd-510 back in. Has an amplified antennae adapter but I still couldn't get many radio stations clear, prob due to my lack of knowledge in connecting it properly. If you buy this I can't really help when it comes to hooking it all up so please be knowledgable about audio. $350








-S3 intercooler- brand new, never installed. Decided to just go big and do it once. No hoses just the intercooler itself, no damage. SALE PENDING
$200









-front stoptech SS brake lines. These were from Gunkata. Never used. May need a banjo bolt or washer as I got it with a piece of hardware missing but I am unsure of what it was. $50









-Mercedes AMG wheels 5x112 18x9 et52-53. Hub rings included. I ran these for a bit with 5mm spacers on a h&r kup kit with no rubbing. I'm no suspension guru either so I won't be able to tell you if it would fit whatever set-up you may have. They have a tiny bit of rash on a couple that could easily be sanded out or if PC'd it would prob just fill it in. Currently spray bombed a cobalt blue metallic with black inner barrels. Has practically new primewell 225/40-18 tires on them but can dismount before SOWO if unwanted. $1000 with tires $700 without.

















I'll answer any questions I can and may be willing to trade for certain things. Interests included LED tails, no fogs. Rep bi xenon, all black, no led head light housings, A8 flat fives 18x8 or 8.5 ET 45/48. Thanks for looking, Tim


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

Kuncle20 said:


> I have a few if you want to complete your insert..


 Sure thing! I know it's not an expensive part. I fabricated one out of a Coat hanger which works just fine!:laugh:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking for a stock catalytic converter for 08 rabbit. 

Nexus 4 - Tapatalk 2


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll have these. 

Schmidt Modern Line, 16x9 all around, ET25 all around, 4x100 bolt pattern, 57.1 hub bore. NO TIRES. 

$1100 firm.


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

WTB: mk2 or mk3 gti.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Looking for RMT100 audio head unit, a few other misc MK4 dash bits.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I can bring a mk5 rear wiper setup with me and mk5 vogtland lowering springs for anyone 

$50 each or $80 for both


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

72aircooled said:


> -OZ ultraleggeras, black 5x112 17x8 ET 35 16.5lbs. I have hub rings for cb of 57.1. Also have longer lug bolts as the hub centers are thicker than vw/Audi oem wheels. Minor rash on one and a bit of paint/clear peeling in random spots. Has 225/45-17 continental SSRs (run flats) with decent tread life. Can also sell separately $1000 with tires, $750 without.
> 
> I'll answer any questions I can and may be willing to trade for certain things. Interests included LED tails, no fogs. Rep bi xenon, all black, no led head light housings, A8 flat fives 18x8 or 8.5 ET 45/48. Thanks for looking, Tim


 Why can't your OZ's be 18's? I don't think they'd clear my bbk at 17".  

In the market for lighter wheels.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Going to have between 75 and 100 of these with me when I come down there. Beadblasted $5, polished $10. 










PM me for contact info if interested! :thumbup: 

I also have an ATP 2.0T FSI cold air intake I can bring along if anyone is interested in that.


----------



## IGotVDubbed (Oct 13, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> rear neuspeed sway bar
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the sway bar?


----------



## Tricha02 (Jan 8, 2011)

13x8 jetta deluxe steelies, et45 which is stock, they fit well on mk1 and mk2, and they get you low, like as low as you would ever want to go. they also have 175/50r13 sumis on them that are in great condition a bit of dry rot, but i havnt had an issue with it. 

these would look great on any mk1 

i paid $650 asking $500 or trade for something 
i want a single round front


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*For Sale* 
Mk1 OEM French Headlights *$250* 








Mk2 OEM French Headlights *$250* 








Mk3 OEM Euro Amber Turn Signals *$35* 








Mk4 Euro Stubby Mirrors *$200* 








Mk5 Hella Euro R32 Tail Lights (Dark Red) *$350* 
Mk5 Rabbit Smoked Fog Lights *$100* 
Mk5 Gti Badgeless Grill *$100* 
OEM Cupra R Lip *$100*


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

WTB: OEM mk3 fogs. not aftermarket long fogs. just the factory hella fogs. dont need the harness either, or switch.


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

For trade: ESM 002 bbs reps with 195/45 toyo proxies t1r 
5x100 
Et15 
15x8 










I've only had these for a month but I'm not feeling them. There's a bit of camber wear on on the tires but still plenty of life left. And the wheels are perfect no curbing or anything like that. 

I'm looking for anything 15" at least 8" wide. And they have to have tires and be 5x100 or come with adapters so I have something to roll home on haha. 

Let me know what you have!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BBS LMs:


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*FS: used 2012 gti rear bumper cover complete*

have a used white upper and lower bumper cover with reflectors $200 can bring to SoWo, thanks!can email pics if needed.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll have an AEB intake for sale 
$60.00


----------



## WIKKIDWITCH (Feb 22, 2011)

*WTB WTT Boser Hood or Boost Gauge*

I have an auto meter amber boost gauge and I want an indigo one. Also been looking for a boser hood. Its a long shot but hey, you never know until you ask


----------



## ShrekSquatch (Jun 4, 2006)

All for MKVI GTI...
P3 gauge with analog boost sensor - 340
GTI monster mats (round holes, used but cleaned up nice) - 60
GTI std carpet mats, whatever the hell I can get for them.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*FS: 2004 R32 part out..*

i am parting out what is a total status R32 by the insurance company. car drive and shifts good.. no issue at all.. 

car has around 68K and it was a ONE owner car with all records.. 




























*Car is located in Atlanta, Ga.... 

Yohannes 
678-596-8840 text only please*


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

FS 
brand new 5x100/5x112 8mm 42 draft design spacers with ball seat bolts 
 

A set of 5x100/5x112 8mm H&R spacers that are used with ball seat bolts. 
Both these sets can only be used with OEM wheels. 

I also have two sets of used 8mm non hubcentric ECS wheel spacers without bolts. 

If interested in anything please PM me so we can set something up:beer:


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

*FS*****

My aircooled roofrack Great condition, stained wooden slatts. $300 obo


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6024226-FS-LY9D-(Audi-Arctic-White)-AMG-Monoblocks 

I'll only bring them if someone is seriously interested, or put a deposit down


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

$3000 firm.

- Can include 2 sets of center caps and 3 sets of bolts.

- Will sell Red/Gold Authentic BBS caps for $150 more.


----------



## citylimitsFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

Worth a shot 
FS: MK6 GLI 2.0T Stock TB Exhaust 
FS: MK6 GLI Stock Suspention


----------



## Audixx4 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Fs. Or Wtt: B5 S4 Brakes*

i will be bringing a OEM brakes (calipers,rotors,pads and dust shields) from B5 S4. 
$150.00 or $200.00 with rotors. Pads are fair. Rotor are in good condition carefully resurfaced. 
if you need uprights theres an ad in Audizine for them to match this.
Willing to trade for test pipe(polished or $$$ on top of unpolished), vinil FD seat with no rips heated non-electric.


http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...udi-b5-s4-2-7t-aluminum-up-rights-hubs&cat=27


----------



## Audixx4 (Feb 14, 2012)

ALRDesign said:


> Going to have between 75 and 100 of these with me when I come down there. Beadblasted $5, polished $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dimensions please. Regardless of dimensions ill get 2 polished or maybe more.:thumbup:


----------



## dk5_gti (Feb 22, 2012)

WTB: 2x 30 or 35)/2x 15mm 5x100 to 5x130 adapters. can trade my set of 4x20mm thickness (same pattern)


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

can bring these along for a good offer :thumbup: 

OEM interlagos with good tiger paw tires, 18x8 et41 no bends or cracks. little bit of curbage.


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

We might have a few of these ready.. Mk5 fsi catch can kits.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

stock mk6 gti brakes. calipers rotors lines etc 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ll-front-stock-brakes&p=81752721#post81752721


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

FS: OEM B6 S4 Trunk Lip Spoiler. Nogaro Blue. $200. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

WTB: 

20th/337/R32 Black headliner bits. 

Grab Handles (4) 
Black Visors 
Sunroof Controls 
Map Lighting (rear) 
Vanity Lighting (front) 
Black Seatbelts, outer 4 

Redwood grain bits 
Passenger Door Pull Insert 
Driver Door inner cup pull 
(already have the outter 
Early Pop Out Cupholder 

Anyone has it and wants to let any or some or all of these go.. let me know ill be there ready to go


----------



## SpotVW (Feb 29, 2008)

If anyone PMs me to buy them I'll bring them: 18x8 / 18x9 et 38&35 Miro LM reps. 205/40 all around, front tires are brand new, rear tires have another year on them. Also have 15mm and 3mm spacers and bolts. 

Looking for $600 for wheels and tires. 
We can work something out with spacers.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

WTB: 

MK4 24v MANUAL trans engine harness 
MK4 glove box door (latch must work, free of scuffs/scrapes/etc) 

FS: 

MK4 battery box ($10) 
MK4 non-R32 maf housing ($10) 
MK4 dogbone mount (perfect for adding aftermarket bushings to, $10) 
MK4 24v valve cover ($40) 
Two 3-bolt 3" exhaust flanges ($10)


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

FS: *EUROSPEC* 1.8 8v solid lifter head, 100% legit. Going down to $600 for pickup at SoWo. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6012059-FS-EUROSPEC-1.8-8v-head


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Yohannes said:


> i am parting out what is a total status R32 by the insurance company. car drive and shifts good.. no issue at all..
> 
> car has around 68K and it was a ONE owner car with all records..
> 
> ...


 PM'ed and texted


----------



## BigWEEVER (Aug 22, 2011)

*WTB: BT kit*

In need of a BT kit for a 1.8t AWP 
I dont really want a transverse kit either, and prefer CTS


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Also for me, IY front and rear 20th bumpers and valances. 

Lets say separate 

Bumpers are 125 each. No cracks, just cosmetic paint damage 

Valances are are in same condition, with the underside of the front having the usual low scrapes. 225 each. 

Contact me for package sets, etc.. 

These pictures detail the exact, as of right now, condition 

 
5D3_1593 by volksron, on Flickr 

 
5D3_1771 by volksron, on Flickr 

 
5D3_1609 by volksron, on Flickr 

Also, all red tails. They need to be buffed and cleared, but the basic part is complete. 125.


----------



## FlatFiveGLI (Dec 4, 2011)

I've got a set of OEM springs from a MKV R32. 50k on them. Shoot me offers.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

K04 from my golf r 

GT2871 internally gated T25 flange. 

RS4 injectors 

APR LPFP 

Rotiform Cast BLQ 18x8.5 et 45 (except one is 35 due to screw up) I have a 5th 18x8.5 et45 but it is painted a different color. $700 for the 4 $800 for all 5. The standard silver color, no curbing. No tires. 

Will trade for high end Canon lenses or 6D body. (maybe Hero3 Black's if im feeling nice)


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

FS: mk2 oem badged red stripe dual round grille and support. no harness. outter lights don't have bulbs. all glass hella lenses no breaks. support does have a small bend but is fixable and is pictured below. lets say 175 obo for everything... pm me for more pics and if there are anymore questions.


----------



## dubster73 (May 8, 2012)

These items will only be brought if you contact me prior.

mk4 aluminum interior trim from GLI 

mk4 Black headliner parts and trim

mk4 black door seals GLI, 20th or R32 I have them all

R32 black leather door panels

gli perf. leather steering wheel

GLI pedal set

Rotora Big Brake Kit (4 piston) 5x100 2 piece rotors

GLI recaro seats (only able to bring if I decide to take my wagon)

GLI tails new in box 

GLI headlight

Samco turbo inlet pipe blue

3" d.p. 1.8t

3" turbo back mk4 GTI exhaust 


mk3 Long Fogs new in box zkw not ebay junk

mk3 jetta textured door moldings (primered)


I will ad more as I think of it.


some pics are posted check my other threads



pm me for prices and pics and we can go from there.


----------



## danger13 (Jan 17, 2006)

*stuff*

b5 passat lower engine splash guard asking $75 obo brand new never installed or would trade for a b5.5 lower engine splash guard

b5.5 black (no chrome) badge less grill asking $50 obo 

mk4 golf 4 door black cloth door cards. pretty good shape cloth needs to be fixed or have custom fabric installed! asking $175 boo 

make an offer they are just sitting around collecting dust!!! :beer:

will be at SOWO all day Saturday!

message me! :laugh:


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have some Centra 7's 15x7 wheels, with newish tires, only like 700 miles on them. painted dark blue. Aircooled wheels, 4x130. Wheels come with adapters to make it 4x100. Would like at least 600 obo..


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*15x6 MSW Meshies*

4x100

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6035560-Fs-15x6-MSW-Mesh-wheels-in-GA


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lots of good stuff in here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6035906-SOWO-sale******


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a set of 17 inch Porto wheels (5*112) off the Golf/Jetta Sportwagen TDI that I'm considering bringing down to SoWo if I have a buyer. Wheels are mint and will come with VW center caps. Looking to get $400 OBO. 

PM me if you're intersted! :thumbup:


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

Can bring this clean mk4 Jetta Wagon hatch, $300


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

I got (2) 5x100 18" Ronal Aristos I will bring if anybody is interested. $100 obo for each and they need new tires. 

Also have:

Kevlar M-Class Memphis Audio 6.5 components (x2) ($40 each obo)
Kevlar M-Class Memphis Audio 6x9 Speakers (x2) ($40 each obo)
Memphis Audio M-Class 500/1 Amp ($100 obo)
Memphis Audio M-Class 300/4 Amp ($100 obo)

Blown Raceland (Reds) Coilovers (mk4) for a rebuild ($100 obo)

2 sets wolfsburg mk4 OEM suspension- front struts and rear springs - no rear shocks (high mileage) ($30 each set)

Black Mk4 mesh grille - $10

I will only bring the stuff that people request me to bring and put down a deposit/pay in full via paypal before hand. PM if interested in any of this stuff.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

I can bring a MKV R32 Neuspeed Catback, $600.
Tips and rear resonator have been repolished.

If interested shoot me a PM

PIX added:

Pardon my ****ty photo skills: 
Tips are polished and shiny









As I said this is used, but everything is intact (please note that I only have one nut and bolt to secure the two parts of the catback together, the previous owner lost the 2nd one):


















purdy: 









There is some light scratching due to previous owner lows but everythign is solid and you can easily read the Neuspeed tag on the muffler: 











WTB: RNS510 :thumbup:


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

17" chrome BBS RS w/ tires







16" Ronal Racing








16x8/8.5 Compomotive TH plugged and ready to drill desired pcd







15" chrome BBS RS w/ tires







Chrome Mk1 Gas Caps
















NOS red & brown rabbit rear floormats
























NOS blue, tan/gold, and red rabbit floormats








2 Schmidt 18x7.75 Barrels and 2 Schmidt 18x2.25 Lips 
also a NOS 15x5.5 BBS RS 30 Hole Barrel


----------



## Audixx4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wtb or wtt: 1.8t test pipe(polished is better)

wanna put lip stick in my dip stick?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

wtb an 02 sensor spacer for 42dd exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

sold


----------



## jnich07 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ronal SX's
17x8 et 49
5x120.6
71mm HB
Lips were polished but could use a good wetsanding.... small nick in one wheel, can hardly notice
Also, One of the lug covers is a little chewed up from trying to get the lock screw out (pics upon request)

205/40/17 Falken 512's
50-75% Life left
Slight Camber wear in on the fronts

Comes with 18mm and 25mm adapters for 5x100 fitment.... PERFECT FOR MK3!!!

$1400


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

*All obo*

I have a lot of misc parts easiest way to contact me is pm me with your interests I can bring almost everything I have links to.

ALL PRICES LISTED ARE OBO but please keep pointless offers to your self
NOT PICTURED BUT I HAVE A TON OF CAR STEREO AND AUDIO COMPONENTS.
Amps, component speakers, headunits

Only trades Im looking for are mk3 stock suspension, cup kit must be in good shape IE not blown.
Mk4 gti black door seals 2 door for my 20th. 
AND MOST OF ALL MK4 gti 2 door door cards and rear panels prefer leather but will take mint cloth.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...reo-MISC-parts-updated-frequently-ABINGDON-MD
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6009300-FS-OEM-24v-vr6-pass-side-axle-MARYLAND
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5881404-FS-1ko3-1-ko3s-tt-valve-cover-intake-mani-MARYLAND
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...IND-aluminium-tray-and-snowboard-attatchments
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5921177-FS-hella-gti-ecodes-with-fogs-and-harness-MARYLAND
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6002945-FS-Trunk-Hard-floor-false-floor-covered-MD-CHEAP


----------



## baggedx3 (Apr 9, 2012)

As the title states up for sale our my personal brand new set of bdaindustries one of kind FLO wheels. This is the only set that exist in the world right now and I'm letting them go. They have tires mounted and will be available anytime after sowo or at sowo if you put a down payment before. I made these for my e92 328 coupe but might just do a different design. I can change the hardware if the buyer wants a different color 


Specs

18x9 ET 17
18x10 ET 19 
PCD 5X120 

$4900 with tires

4500 w/o tires 

Neogen Front 215/40/18 and Rear 225/40/18 































Also selling 
CXRACING E90 coilovers brand new will only have miles to sowo and back and will be available after sowo... $850 shipped 


Front bag setup for E90 328xi.... $500 with management


----------



## simplyseth101 (Sep 4, 2009)

ALRDesign said:


> Going to have between 75 and 100 of these with me when I come down there. Beadblasted $5, polished $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might have to get me one of these!


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-H-amp-R-Sport-Springs-for-MKIV-R32-(Chicago)

I have for sale a set of Koni Adjustable Yellow sport shocks and a set of H&R Sport Springs. Basically a cup kit or as close to it as we can get. 
I will update the posting with pics after I wipe them down a little bit.

They are in great shape, struts are not leaking and the threads are in good shape, etc.
The springs are also in really good condition. Normal wear from mounting and being on the car.
The springs are quoted by the mfg to lower the front/rear by about 1.25"

Both items were purchased new in May of 2011. I still have the receipt for the shocks.
The mileage on this kit is between 27-30k. Sorry, best estimate I can do, since I can't find the exact mileage amounts with the paperwork.
I drive alot, i.e. road trips, shows, work, so alot of highway miles on these guys. 

***I am looking for a local Chicagoland buyer preferably, BUT since we are approaching SoWo in May, then I will offer to drive it down to SoWo and finish the transaction there. ***

I am asking a FIRM $400 for everything. The shocks alone are worth about $600 right now new, so I believe that this is a reasonable offer. 


I can be reached preferably by my email [email protected], or by PM here.
Thanks everyone 


Here is an album as what my car looked like with the setup:
http://getyourphotos.smugmug.com/Cars/Mid-day-R-Shoot-10-10-2012/25960219_Jv7nRW











Here is a quick photo of them as the sit right now
I have finals in a week so haven't had a chance to clean them. They're just a bit dirty, but it's nothing a little elbow grease can't clean up.


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

My cars for sale as well


----------



## Falut (Aug 19, 2011)

Selling Mk6 GTI front brakes with pads and slotted rotors. 35k miles on them. 400$ OBO


----------



## Falut (Aug 19, 2011)

Falut said:


> Selling Mk6 GTI front brakes with pads and slotted rotors. 35k miles on them. 400$ OBO


Come with mk6 control arms (way lighter than the cast iron mkv ones)


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

I have a new pair (front & rear) of Mk3 Golf Euro smooth bumper covers, VR6 lip spoiler & Euro radiator support that I could bring down if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rothstein (Oct 22, 2010)

FS: B5S4 Stage 2+ APR ECU $600 obo and brand new factory/oem B5S4 clutch, flywheel and pressure plate OBO.


----------



## Coxy31 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ill have a set of MK6 golf monster mats for a 4 door. Slightly used, $35. I also have a set of carpeted floor mats for the mk6. They say nothing on them. Plain black. Also used but in good shape, slight ware on the driver's side. $20


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Wtb: mk2 golf/GTI tail lights. 

If anybody has some text me. 
Really just need the drivers side if anybody has one. 

615-838-7418


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

MKIV Chrome cluster rings (speedo & tacho). $40


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

A few B5.5 items for sale


----------



## Jeffi (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a few mk3 parts that I would be willing to bring if someone was interested, just PM me before Wednesday night

-Hella Magic Colours blue tail lights for golf slightly used
-ECS white (or clear) tail lights brand new 
-Kamei lower bumper vents used 
-JOM Jetta late model badge-less grill used

-Momo Team 280mm wheel barely used
-Pearl white 320mm jdm wheel (very similar to the Grip Royal wheels) used
-Nardi small spline wheel hub barely used


Pics of everything is available just let me know


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

I am bringing a turbo diesel head 1.6td 12mm mechanical bran new. $450obo!!! 










I also still have a complete 1.6td block and head also 12mm mechanical. $400


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Bringing a 

-2009 Ruckus with lowered seat frame, atr coilover, aftermarket stem and bars, AK 9.5 stretch, yoshi exhaust for 2500
-19" VIP Modular Wheels will be on VW CC $3800 
-Brand New MKV MKVI Airlift Performance Front Struts $900
-Airlift V2 Digital Management brand new $950

ONLY BRING IF PMED
-GTI Euro front bumper with headlight washer nozzles and pump $500
-GTI Euro Rear Bumper $250
Both used but OEM
-GTI Projector BLk housing glass headlights 100, one is cracked back plastic


PM ME PEOPLE!!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I have some MKV stuff for sale:

Stock MKV GTI foglight grilles
ATP intake for 2.0T FSI
ATP Downpipe for 2.0T FSI
Brand new transmission mount for 2.0T FSI 6 speed


----------



## zoidszero (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm interested in a OEM euro mk3 rad support. I need one bad


----------



## brit mk2t (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a mk2 jetta GLi Brospeed exhaust system for sale, if some on is interested i can add pics... i thinks it's a 2 or 2.25 inch stainless, catback.


----------



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 4 18mm 5x112 to 5x120 adapters from 42 draft designs. $200 cash SoWo special. Practically new. One bolt needs replacing.

I have 2 25mm 5x112 to 5x120 adapters - unknown - $80 cash takes them

WTB: 

Potential seats for a b5 passat


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

FS: Thule Ascent 1500... $400


----------



## JivETTA 1.8Turkey (Dec 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone would want an e30 if I were to bring it along... interest?

1990 325i 130k miles and records back to 1990...


----------



## wesworks (Jul 23, 2010)

i have an obd1 vr6 mani thats semi polished, will need finishing, i can bring it if someone wants it for 50 bucks. text/call for pics 5026800548


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

any interest in brand new un opened oem vw centercaps? 
they fit all mk6 and maybe mk5 wheels. part # 3B7 601 171

list from the dealer is $18 each. ill sell them for $10 each. i only have 4

im or email me


----------



## b--ryan (May 13, 2008)

I will bring these to SOWO if i get some interest. 
LOCATED IN GREENVILLE SC 29607
TEXT ME AT 864-325-0455
front17x8
rear 17x9 
262/263 they are 5x114.3 they will come with wobble bolts. 205 nittos all around

They are the factory silver finish, they are silver faces, silver waffle, silver polished bbs center cap, polished hex/lip. The lips are .5" up front and 1" in the back. Wheels are in great shape nothing major on them at all, there may be a mark here and there but they are beautiful wheels 

$2000.00 PICKED UP


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

I will be willing to bring with me a couple parts I have laying around if there is interest I have a BSH engine and transmission mount for 2.0t FSI $275 and HPA Velocity Sport Cold Air Intake $200
















Dash Cubby SOLD
Golf GT sideskirts $60


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

dubluv2003 said:


> wtb an 02 sensor spacer for 42dd exhaust. :thumbup:


cheap azz :laugh:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> cheap azz :laugh:


ballin on a budget! lol :wave:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll sell my GTI.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6021885-FS-Silverstone-1.8t-GTI-Raxles-Forge-good-stuff


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

two stock gti grilles. 

one has had the plate holes filled and is plasti-dipped -- $50 












the other is in pretty good shape with no plate holes and no major blemishes. $85 




























Can get more pics if necessary

no emblems or anything, just the grilles.


----------



## brennenA2 (May 31, 2008)

I have some b5 passat lower door moldings I don't need. Driver rear has a gouge, the rest are in good shape 50$ obo


----------



## MK2ADdict (Apr 12, 2008)

WTB mk3 VR6 oil pan... If anyone has one pm me! :beer:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I also have a Revo Select Plus controller for sale. Used it with the Revo stage 2 software that was previously on my MKV. $50


----------



## JaredG (Feb 10, 2012)

WTB:
-mk2 aero grill, e-codes
-mk2 roof rack
-mk2 rear disk swap
-Corrado Sebring wheels center caps


----------



## mkvi2.0t (Aug 31, 2012)

WTB: MK6 Golf R tails


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

mkvi2.0t said:


> wtb: Mk6 golf r tails


wtb: Mk6 golf r led tails


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

NEVER USED 2.5l ECS lightweight pully. 70$


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking for a set of 18inch Detroits with tires, want to buy ASAP and looking for around 500... can give a case of monster to sweeten the deal!


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

FS:
1.8t/vr6 calipers/carriers painted red: $150obo
uniblack shaved fender(not perfect): $60obo
20th AE rear seats: $150obo
plus whatever else you want thats left in my partout, it's all in my sig.

will _consider_ lowball offers just for this weekend. will be down friday early afternoon until monday morning.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

16x7 and 16x8" Image Wheels for Sale. If you are interested, please email me at: [email protected] I am willing to bring them to SoWo if someone wants them. 

*Below is link to for sale thread. *

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6030636-16X7-and-16X8-Image-F40-s-with-tires-Southeast



















Thanks for looking... :beer:

take care,
nash


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

I'll have a set of BBS RXii from a mk4 wolfsburg for sale if anyone is interested. Decent shape, very good 205/55/16 tires. $350 obo.


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

looking for a wood MK5 shift knob, will trade my oem rare golf ball knob for it plus cash.
or buy it outright


will pay someone $20 if they know a friend and hook me up with the deal


here is my number 910-200-0020

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

*******WTB*******

Mk4 gti front rub strip for US bumper with NO HOLES can have marker light holes on sides but none upfront from tags or tag brackets.

Any color is fine but must have good tabs and NO HOLES. 

CASH IN HAND the cheaper the better again color doesnt matter if there are scratches or paint chipping it will be getting refinished.


----------



## Original Slacker (Nov 30, 2007)

*Tein Lowering Springs/ GIAC Flashloader*

Tein lowering springs are brand new in box. Will fit MKV and MKVI. $150

GIAC Flashloader $50.....or will trade for REVO Select switch

or just buy both for $175!

I will only be at SOWO on Saturday but I live in Atlanta so hit me up!

Thanks!


----------



## Nextion (Jun 4, 2010)

17" or 18" 3 piece wheels, preferably big lipped, with tires, 5x100 or w/adapters. 
Here is my WTB thread you can post the pics of your wheels there. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-17-quot-or-18-quot-3-Piece-Big-Lipped-Wheels


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

i mght be bring a momo montecarlo wheel with a mk2 hub adapter
has a grant centercap in photo








will sell for $100 wheel/hub
also have an e30 momo hub adapter too.

and i have a thule roof rack i can bring. just the load bars for $100 with locking keys
pm me if interested


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

I will have these with me this weekend. Email me at [email protected]

4x100 to 5x130 adapters
(2) 20mm 
(2) 24mm
(20) lug nuts
(16) lug bolts

Plus (2) 8mm spacers to make a set of 28mm and 24mm or 20mm and 32mm adapters.

$250 obo

Actual adapters, Not all shown.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Sold :thumbup:


----------



## NAYLOR (Apr 18, 2008)

*MKV/VI H&R Super Sport Springs $100*

I'm bringing my used set of *H&R Super Sport Springs*. Drops a MKV or MKVI roughly 1.7"-2" depending on the year. Dropped my 06 GTI a Full 2" all around. Very drivable, yet pretty low. I'm on ultra lows now, no need for these.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

*BRAND NEW*

Selling my fresh, new set of CCW LM-5Ts wrapped in Nitto Neogen tires. Zero miles on the wheels and tires. Need the money for performance mods and this is the only reason I am selling these wheels. These are FLAWLESS wheels and clear big brake cars like the R32, Golf R, etc. Wheels are fully polished.

Specs:

18x9 et38 w/ 1.5" lips wrapped in 205/40/18 Neogen 
18x9.5 et38 w/ 2" lips wrapped in 215/40/18 Neogen 

- Asking $3620 picked up in Atlanta.
- Will drive a reasonable distance to facilitate a deal.
- Will ship anywhere in the US lower 48 for $3800 shipped.
- Willing to ship anywhere in the world for any shipping cost above the $3800.

I am firm on price. No low-ballers and I am not currently interest in trades, unless you have Golf R performance parts (e.g. exhaust, intake, etc.).

Located in Atlanta. Call or text Chris at 404.441.4859.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

mkvi2.0t said:


> WTB: MK6 Golf R tails


I have stock golf t tail lights. 404-441-4859


----------



## Coxy31 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am looking for a nikon lens 18-55 with VR. Or anything close to that range. To fit a nikon D3000. Pm me or text me. (Six oh nine) 6one7-202three. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I have 2 MKIV rear Airlift bags W/ modified brackets for 1/2 lower drop for sale $200. 

I will only bring them if someone PM's me as a dedicated buyer :thumbup:


----------



## Davey_Dave (Jul 25, 2006)

Bringing a set of four black leather Beetle doughnut headrests. $100. 

Also bringing an OEM Mk2 front plate bracket. Still in bag. All hardware included. $40.


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

Selling set of 4 denvers off Mk6 GTI for $200


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

*13" votex snowflakes*

i have a set of oldschool votex snowflakes. 4x100 of course. great condition. $100 bill. :thumbup:


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

i can bring 

mk3 vr6 sai pump $20
early mk3 leather wrapped steering wheel $20
mk2 aero headlights $20

i'm leaving Thursday at 3 so just make sure to let me know by then :thumbup:

give me a call or text for a fast response 
-716-245-3643


----------



## eazysophresh (Nov 8, 2011)

01 Audi A6, 82k miles, 6 speed 2.7t, chipped, d/p, dv, ss, coil overs, custom pod n boost gauge, suede interior, rs6 spoiler, rs4 knob and boot, tint, clean title, needs both psgr doors replaced,

$5500.


----------



## Alanbdot (Mar 13, 2011)

I have 2 aero front grilles for a MK2 Jetta for sale, as well as 2 FULL sets (aka 4) of front lower control arms, with bushings, for a MK2. If anyone is interested please let me know via PM asap as I will not even bother bringing them if nobody needs. Letting these things go CHEAP...

Edit: Text me at 301 337 1049 for fastest response


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

*ECS 20th GLI 337 brake kit TT carriers and rotors 312mm*











I have this kit for sale, it has less than 5k miles on it :
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/ES410/ES410/
2 rotors and 2 carriers.

$230 firm.


----------



## JaredG (Feb 10, 2012)

What brake kit did you post? Link didn't work

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

JaredG said:


> What brake kit did you post? Link didn't work
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/ES410/ES410/

312mm Zimmerman rotors and TT carriers


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

WTB: Cherryred Mk5 Jetta tails


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

WTB BBS RS center cap(s)

FS early Audi A3 Black grill trim $50, Audi A3 front plate delete $25, Audi A3 monster mats $40, 5x112 Audi / VW hubcentric 5mm spacers $20.


----------



## lilj (May 9, 2010)

Wtb URGENT!! Need a obd2 vr6 maf sensor.if any one has one i can meet up anywhere


----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

*Euro OEM for mk3*

I have a set of RARE used Euro OEM black foglights with all mounting brackets . (made by hella) 110$

Factory black dome light switch for none sunroof car 60$

Euro license rear tubes for MK3 Jetta 65 $


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

EuroMike said:


> I have a set of RARE used Euro OEM black foglights with all mounting brackets . (made by hella) 110$
> 
> Factory black dome light switch for none sunroof car 60$
> 
> Euro license rear tubes for MK3 Jetta 65 $


Pmed ill take a euro tub


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

WTB Euro Facelift Tails for B5 A4 / S4! 

PM me if you has, cash in hand!! :wave::wave:


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll be up there tomorrow around 8AM and be leaving around 7PM PM me if you are interested or text me at 352-434-8994

I have a set of Steel Wheels with Yokohama YK580s For Sale.
The YK580s have a little more than Half Tread Life Left
Steel Wheels are Straight, no Damage
Asking price is 150.00 OBO For the Set


Also with this I have Four Beauty Rings and the Tiguan Lug Center Caps,
If you want these without the tire set, 50.00 OBO. Local Pick up, or Pay for Shipping...

Total for Wheels/Tires/Trim Pieces, I'm asking is 150.00 OBO...


Pictures of the set when they were on my car:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

I need a passenger mk4 fog grill (no fog light) today text me if you have one 954-261-4641


----------



## ThadaniS09 (May 18, 2011)

Looking for MK5 lowering springs or cheap coilovers. Will be here till Sunday. PM me. Thanks.


----------



## GASMAN664 (Apr 10, 2011)

FS OEM Golf R turboback exhaust. 27K miles on it. $250 OBO


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

shirts for sale, "I :heart: 'em shaved, will have one on, so hit me up if you want one $10


----------



## SaleenSolution (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking for anything mk1/gti. Text me 208-250-7334


----------



## MrSpiker123 (Jan 27, 2012)

I got mufflers, resonators, tips and more!!!!!!! 

Call me at 706-768-9237

Also got these 15x7's 4x100


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

ThadaniS09 said:


> Looking for MK5 lowering springs or cheap coilovers. Will be here till Sunday. PM me. Thanks.


I have a set of worn raceland ultimos, still on the car but purchasing new coilovers thursday. Let me know if you want them, 150 and they're yours. I have the car here at sowo so you can see them. Email me if interested, [email protected]. Doesnt come with wrenches, previous owner didnt send them either so I havent had any. These are the ones that go extremely low. Right now they are at the half way point front and rear, PLENTY left to go lower. I just dont care for the ride and want something more comfortable.


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

I need a power steering pump for a 24v vr6 in Helen. email [email protected] if you have one or konw someone who does. Thanks


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

What's up guys?! I've got a pair of 16" BBS RS lips for sale. 34 hole 1" original BBS lips. 

One is pretty much perfect (needs polishing and has some nicks here and there but polishing would take care of those). The other is slightly bent but looks like it would straighten out easily. 

$75 for the better one, $50 for the bent one. Prices are obo.


----------



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

Zender mark 2 body kit for sale. Side skirts and front bumper. In good condition.

Call or text 4074355825


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Who has some mk1 coils?? I want! Cash in hand!! Text me 757-541-7377 

I also still have this stuff with me!! 

Mk1 westy wood dash bezel $20 
1.6td oil pan and oil pump $50 
1.6 oil pan $20 
1.6 NA diesel injector lines $20 
Mk1 single round badgeless grill!!! $40


----------



## r32nchill (Dec 29, 2012)

*vw emblems*

can i still buy 2 of these from you?


----------



## VDub Sack (Jun 2, 2011)

*Rabbit mats still available?*

I'm interested in your rabbit mats and splash guards if you still have some for sale 
Thanks
Luke


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Selling this very nice used exhaust system off a mk6 golf TDi. Comes with everything in pictures and two new tips. I got this for an ex girlfriend and well you can put together why I don't need it anymore. 

Very nice system, expensive muffler and resonator by Aero. New clamps to go along with the system as well, will bolt right to a DPF deleted car or can be modified to fit one with a DPF. 

Pictures should answer any questions, I will deliver to SOWO if I have a deposit or paid in full. 

Price is $400obo 

Best way to contact is my cell, call or text 757-714-0006


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

If anyone needs show wheels:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7278297

Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

FS: mk5 white rabbit front bumper and grille. $150 Its in good condition.. missing one lower fog grille and vw emblem. Otherwise everything is there. Couple of minor scuffs but nothing significant. Rather not ship but could deliver to EuExperience if prepaid.









Might consider trades for mk5 items.. might. Will post pics soon..


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

FS Rotiform ccv 18x8.5 18x9.5 et35 et25 with brand new nankang tires. Looking to trade but will sell outright for $1000 

Let me know if you want pictures wish it let me post one.


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

Also looking for mk4 gti lower bumper grills, black golf gti glovebox door, and other mk4 gti golf parts any bmp color match parts r skirts or bumpers.


----------

